

Ask HN: What type of chair are you spending most of your life on? - jayniz

We all sit a lot, and I wonder what other people sit on. There's probably great chairs out there that I don't know about. I would like to know about them.<p><pre><code>  - what type (with back support? on wheels? do you sit at all?)
  - what price range
  - ...</code></pre>
======
ericabiz
We don't all sit a lot. ;) Personally, I've become a huge fan of standing
desks. I have a Biomorph desk with a hand-crank adjustment, and my boyfriend
has the GeekDesk (motorized up/down...very cool.) We both LOVE our desks.

Added benefits: Fewer back problems, more energy, and much less motivation to
surf HN. (We now tend to spend a lot of our spare time exercising or being
outdoors due to having more energy and less pain.)

I cannot recommend a standing desk highly enough. Believe me when I say you
will hate it for the first 2-3 days. Get through that (take breaks by sitting
if you have to), and it will likely be one of the best investments you've ever
made.

~~~
jaypreneur
I wish I could get away with a standing desk at work.

Once I commit myself full time to my business, which will hopefully be soon, I
will go with a standing desk.

I HATE sitting down all day. It bothers my back so much. I don't get how
people do it.

I'd even consider a treadmill desk, ha. So you can walk and work at the same
time. Good exercise.

------
Mankhool
There are sit/stand desks where I work, however I would rather get up and walk
around and take a break than desk-up and keep working :o) That said we have
Steelcase Leap chairs at work.
[http://www.steelcase.com/en/products/category/seating/task/l...](http://www.steelcase.com/en/products/category/seating/task/leap/pages/overview.aspx)
and at home I have a Herman Miller Mirra
<http://hermanmiller.com/Products/Mirra-Chairs> I hope to purchase a Herman
Miller Embody Chair next year.

------
struppi
At home I have a Hag Capisco: <http://www.haginc.com/products/hag-capisco/>

I have the saddle seat chair without head support (the 8106) and I love it! It
is quite expensive, but totally worth the money.

I have also brought this chair to the offices of some customers when I have to
work on site and when they allow it (I work as a freelancer).

~~~
jayniz
It sure looks good! Is it also ergonomically appealing?

------
iamjonlee
Steelcase think chair

<http://www.smartfurniture.com/products/Think-Chair.html>

price range is around 699+ depending on how you customize it.

I was able to score 3 though on craigslist for 260 each so you might get
luckier depending on where you are.

------
uptown
Humanscale Freedom Task Chair

[http://humanscale.com/products/product_detail.cfm?group=Free...](http://humanscale.com/products/product_detail.cfm?group=FreedomTaskChairWithHeadrest)

I absolutely LOVE it ... got one for my apartment after using it at work.

~~~
dlytle
I have a refurb Humanscale Freedom that I got for $350 in fantastic condition.
I really like it, but I think I should have gotten a fixed-back chair instead
for my primary work chair. It was extremely comfortable for the first year or
so, but it's been getting progressively more uncomfortable. Part of this is
probably due to an old back injury.

~~~
jayniz
how's that chair when it gets a little warmer (assuming there is no a/c ;)?

~~~
uptown
I've got the gel seat on mine, and it's fine in all temperatures. Also, I
bought mine new on eBay for considerably less than their list price.

------
gte910h
[http://www.amazon.com/Aeron-Chair-Herman-Miller-
Adjustable/d...](http://www.amazon.com/Aeron-Chair-Herman-Miller-
Adjustable/dp/B002SCUE9A) with the back support removed. Hard floor wheels.

------
cincinnatus
I stand about half the time, the rest of my time at my desk I'm on an Aeron
I've had for 10 years. I lay on a couch for any extended reading and try to
spend as little time in a 'sitting' position as possible.

------
riams
My Aeron chair that I've had for less than a year.

Does its job, looks sexy, but might not be the chair that has the most value
for its price.

------
rtizz
I use an exercise ball actually - 75 cm. Good for your core and keeps you
alert all day. Not as hard to get used to as you might think either.

------
msluyter
Steelcase Leap, no headrest -- it's not bad. Better than an Aeron. I'm curious
to hear if anyone uses the Humanscale Freedom chair.

~~~
jayniz
What makes it better than the Aeron (except for the price :)?

~~~
msluyter
It doesn't have the trinary options of "back support that jabs into your back
like a knife" or "slightly less jabby but still painful" or "nothing." It
doesn't have the steel bar at the front of the seat that cuts off leg
circulation if you try to sit forward.

Seems more adjustable generally, and I feel that the arm rests are more fully
adjustable in particular.

~~~
jayniz
cool thanks!

------
chsonnu
I either sit on a stool, or on the edge of my seat. For me, using back support
just encourages bad posture.

~~~
jayniz
so you're saying swopper!

------
thechut
Herman Miller Aeron. I'm way to lazy to stand all day

------
jayniz
Yes, I'm a ware of [http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/2008/07/investing-in-a-
qual...](http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/2008/07/investing-in-a-quality-
programming-chair.html) ;)

